# September 2017 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (Aug 26, 2017)

Time to vote for September!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 28, 2017)

Come on, G3, you can do eet!


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 28, 2017)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Come on, G3, you can do eet!



G3 used to be the name of the psychiatric ward at my local hospital  (true!)


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Aug 30, 2017)

My second airsoft rifle was a G3 replica.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 2, 2017)

This is the second most magical voting result in human history!


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 2, 2017)

I know, right?  I can only hope my entry's worthy.


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 3, 2017)

Pluralized said:


> This is the second most magical voting result in human history!



I can still remember the first


----------



## Smith (Sep 5, 2017)

Was the first magical voting result "Pouch Cream"?

I remember those dark days as well. The prompts, the dragon-fire...


----------



## Ideduce (Sep 5, 2017)

What in gods name is a Gorilla Threesome


----------



## Phil Istine (Sep 5, 2017)

Ideduce said:


> What in gods name is a Gorilla Threesome



That's the point, use your imagination.  I can think of a few possibilities.


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Sep 5, 2017)

Ideduce said:


> What in gods name is a Gorilla Threesome


Literally, three gorillas.



Phil Istine said:


> That's the point, use your imagination. I can think of a few possibilities.


This, too.  The whole point of the LM competition, after all, is to take the prompt and make it your own.


----------



## Ideduce (Sep 5, 2017)

AtleanWordsmith said:


> Literally, three gorillas.
> 
> 
> This, too.  The whole point of the LM competition, after all, is to take the prompt and make it your own.



I'll do my best. I was writing and thinking about all day at work. Needless to say my mind went right to the gutter but now I've found something a bit more cleaner and wholesome. Says a lot about me though doesn't it. *covers face both embarrassed and annoyed*


----------

